# Help with Golden Arrow



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2021)

I picked up this Golden Arrow 20 inch bike looking for information on this or Golden Arrow in general. Thanks for any help


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2021)

I like it. First one I've seen. Did you have to climb down a coal mine shaft to bring it out? Great clean up project.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2021)

videoranger said:


> . Did you have to climb down a coal mine shaft to bring it out?




Seemed like it , a couple weeks of getting ignored by CL guy. It is roached but only one I have seen. Going with my collection of non Stingray muscle bikes that I'm working on.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2021)

I found these two from old eBay listings but only the pictures. The serial on the seat post has a small c and then 9C0000. The letter C could be the month and 9 being the last number of the year so possibly a 69 model. The 79's seemed to all be BMX style bikes. Check your rear hub shell for a date code. 














Also found this advertisement.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Check your rear hub shell for a date code.




Thanks for the help, I keep finding little bits of info. I can't wait to get into it buts its last on the list. Once the weather gets better I'll have time. The bike is in storage I'm packed to the gills right now. I should have realized with a Sturmey Archer shifter  it should have a dated hub.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 30, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I found these two from old eBay listings but only the pictures. The serial on the seat post has a small c and then 9C0000. The letter C could be the month and 9 being the last number of the year so possibly a 69 model. The 79's seemed to all be BMX style bikes. Check your rear hub shell for a date code.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1357280
> ...



I finally got to dig into this  one and you were right on, the Sturmey Archer 3 speed dated 1969. It is an Atala Italian made and yes the later were mostly BMX. I still can find very little on these bikes. I need to build a set of wheels the hubs seem ok but the rims shot. Does anyone recognize the style rim with a hump in the middle? The chrome fenders look like they had pinstripes as well. I'm going to do my best with this one but years in a leaking basement has taken its toll on the finishes. The original bike lock and sissy bar are two of my favorite parts of the bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2021)

This one has moved to the top of the list. I have a '70 set of 3 speed MO  wheels I will be using on this one. Perhaps someday I can find the right hoops and build the correct wheels for it. I have found a few non-Stingray muscle bikes and looking forward to getting them up and running. I wish the finishes were in better shape on this bike but the fact that I have it is the biggest hurdle. I have been throwing around the "rare" term in quite a few of my posts. Some on this site cringe at the use or misuse of they word. In the case of this bike I will not hesitate to use it as it is truly rare. There are few available images of this bike let alone actual examples. I'm going to throw down the gauntlet on this one, I want to see another one of these bikes. They are extremely rare and I challenge anyone to prove me otherwise. I know rarity has nothing to do with $ but to me this is a priceless bike.


----------

